# M5 spy pics



## david_charles (Aug 14, 2003)

i took these myself in Death Valley last weekend (8/10)


----------



## david_charles (Aug 14, 2003)

not that you E60 experts didnlt recognize but its a disguised M5- you could see the M vent on the front fenders covered- it was also an smg car-

i have some very poor pics of the interior - glare was horrible off the windows

can you guys tel weather that is just one large ass radiator in front or an intercooler?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

something about that trunklid just looks so odd...it's so long and totally flat!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

david_charles said:


> can you guys tel weather that is just one large ass radiator in front or an intercooler?


Hmm... that's funny you mention that because that was one of the first things I noticed when I looked at the front shot of the car... interesting....


----------



## JakeC (Apr 21, 2002)

Trunk is not flat, sun makes it look like that:









And more pictures from Death Valley:








http://www.bmwm5.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34145


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

WTF? That IS an intercooler mounted on the front in the airdam.

I thought the M5 is suppose to have a Naturally Aspirated V10? This car looks like it's running either a supercharger or turbo.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hmm, I agree, there's something odd with the trunk lid.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Wow, that is mean-looking.

David, how did the trunk look in person?


----------



## Lonni24 (May 6, 2003)

hi guys.

How much will the M5 probably cost, and when will it come out?

Is it true that there is going to be V16 with 1000hp, or only V10 with 500hp?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Lonni24 said:


> hi guys.
> 
> How much will the M5 probably cost, and when will it come out?
> 
> Is it true that there is going to be V16 with 1000hp, or only V10 with 500hp?


unfortunately only 550HP :tsk:

$80,000 maybe?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Lonni24 said:


> V16 with 1000hp, or only V10 with 500hp?


 :yikes:  :dunno:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Lonni24 said:


> hi guys.
> 
> How much will the M5 probably cost, and when will it come out?
> 
> Is it true that there is going to be V16 with 1000hp, or only V10 with 500hp?


Rumor has it, it's going to be a new Tri-Turbo V24 (two seperate V-12s to maintain optimal engine balance) putting out nearly 2,000 HP. 0-60 in about 2 seconds and you can actually experience relativistic time warps during acceleration...Time almost slows down as you accelerate, so like your stopwatch will read 3.5 seconds while to outside observers it'll only take 2 seconds to reach 60.

Really cool stuff. Probably going to cost $100,000,000 Cdn, which translates to about $90,000 U.S. :thumbup:


----------



## Lonni24 (May 6, 2003)

Plaz said:


> :yikes:  :dunno:


I just read it in a newspaper, maybe it is for some race-series or so.

But maybe i read it wrong. :tsk:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Rumor has it, it's going to be a new Tri-Turbo V24 (two seperate V-12s to maintain optimal engine balance) putting out nearly 2,000 HP. 0-60 in about 2 seconds and you can actually experience relativistic time warps during acceleration...Time almost slows down as you accelerate, so like your stopwatch will read 3.5 seconds while to outside observers it'll only take 2 seconds to reach 60.
> 
> Really cool stuff. Probably going to cost $100,000,000 Cdn, which translates to about $90,000 U.S. :thumbup:


And it will have an all carbon fiber body to save weight.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Lonni24 said:


> I just read it in a newspaper, maybe it is for some race-series or so.
> 
> But maybe i read it wrong. :tsk:


You're thinking of the Cadillac supercar. I forgot the name but it's suppose to have a V16 that puts out somewhere north of 900hp.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> You're thinking of the Cadillac supercar. I forgot the name but it's suppose to have a V16 that puts out somewhere north of 900hp.


or the Bugatti 1000HP beast?

(But I bet it _was_ the Caddy16)


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> Rumor has it, it's going to be a new Tri-Turbo V24 (two seperate V-12s to maintain optimal engine balance) putting out nearly 2,000 HP. 0-60 in about 2 seconds and you can actually experience relativistic time warps during acceleration...Time almost slows down as you accelerate, so like your stopwatch will read 3.5 seconds while to outside observers it'll only take 2 seconds to reach 60.
> 
> Really cool stuff. Probably going to cost $100,000,000 Cdn, which translates to about $90,000 U.S. :thumbup:


 :rofl: :rofl:

Don't forget the anti-gravity suspension!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Lonni24 said:


> hi guys.
> 
> How much will the M5 probably cost, and when will it come out?
> 
> Is it true that there is going to be V16 with 1000hp, or only V10 with 500hp?


By the way, sorry for the sarcasm...It's just that when I see the word *ONLY* before "V10 with 500hp", I had to respond with something.

Never heard anyone refer to anything with *only* 500 hp.


----------



## Lonni24 (May 6, 2003)

The HACK said:


> By the way, sorry for the sarcasm...It's just that when I see the word *ONLY* before "V10 with 500hp", I had to respond with something.
> 
> Never heard anyone refer to anything with *only* 500 hp.


When i saw the 1000hp, the 500hp seemed to be only 

But with "only"  500hp it is still a great car. :thumbup:

So the 1000hp is not true  
Maybe it was just a rumor


----------



## Lonni24 (May 6, 2003)

And you missunderstood something, or i wrote it wrong. 

There were 3 types of engines listed and i ment only 1 so not horsepowers.

Yeah i know i am foreigner  

Sorry but :dunno:


----------

